# Seeing Red before the storm



## bird_dawg (Jul 28, 2010)

Well guys we were able to go before the storm this past friday 7-23-10 and ended up doing pretty well. I caught the biggest red grouper of my life (31 lbs) and better than that my 88 year old grandfather caught his best red snapper (around 20 lbs) of his life. Great times! The good Lord blessed us with relatively calm sees before the storm and a great day of fishing. Hope y'all enjoy.


----------



## getcha1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## sst04 (Jul 28, 2010)

Awesome, just plain awesome..


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 29, 2010)

Those are hogs. Congrats.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like an awsome day on the water, congrads and thanks for the pics.


----------



## c_lamb13 (Jul 29, 2010)

It's a good thing that you didn't get caught with those endangered Red Snapper!


----------



## ProudPappa (Jul 29, 2010)

*great catch*

Where were you fishing?


----------



## bird_dawg (Jul 29, 2010)

I hear ya c lamb13! They are endangered but we were perfectly legal! It was crazy, for the first time all summer the snapper didn't bite all that well.

ProudPappa we went out of Carrabelle


----------



## Shine Runner (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## ryanwhit (Aug 1, 2010)

outstanding!!  What depths were you fishing?


----------



## bird_dawg (Aug 2, 2010)

We were around 85-90 ft.


----------



## state159 (Aug 2, 2010)

That is a fishing trip to always remember. Great catch and I'm glad that your grandaddy was there to experience it too.


----------



## RichG (Aug 4, 2010)

awesome!  Nicely done.


----------



## letliloneswalk (Aug 17, 2010)

awesome job

for the lord has created all fish and birds and animals for man to enjoy and EAT  !  

amen   gen 1:26,28,29


----------



## dakota7250 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice catch


----------

